

Oculus has no plans to block virtual reality porn - marchustvedt
http://variety.com/2015/digital/news/oculus-has-no-plans-to-block-virtual-reality-porn-1201499821/

======
Nadya
Why would they? What economic sense would it make to try and block an entire
market that would come into existence regardless of all the money they would
pour into the effort? Not even getting into the logistics and feasibility of
such an attempt to begin with.

This seems like one of those articles a writer creates because if they don't
write _something_ they might lose their job.

